# extending fogger controllers??



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

has anyone extended the cord on the fogger remote before? i didn't get a chance to really try it yet, just didn't know if it was even possible or if anyone has tried it before with easy sucees - thanks guys!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

As long as the wiring is kept the same, shouldn't have a problem.

How long of a run do you need? 

Is there a wireless remote made for your brand of fogger?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

i just need to extend it like 25 feet or so - i figured that just stripping off the coating and adding in sections of regular extension cord would work, just thought id post it here in case anyone has ever done it - thanks!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I wouldn't splice it... I'd find a wire that's as long as you need it and replace the wire.

Should be a four wire cord if I remember correctly.


----------

